# Buy now Or Die later N95 masks



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Too late. 

My local Home Deeeeepot is sold out of all masks, even the basic sawdust masks. And delivery from the warehouse is not available for any of them.

Fortunately, I have a couple of N100 masks that I used to remediate mold a few years ago. Hope they're still good. :biggrin2:

EDIT: There are lots for sale on ebay, even being sold from China.:surprise::vs_laugh:
.
.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

If the fluke from a few days ago in correct, extrapolation puts us at over 1 million infected and hundreds of thousands dead.

500 million quarantined for 40K

500 million quarantined for 40M infected

what makes sense to you?


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

You shouldn't advocate false safeties.

Read up on viruses and see how it can spread, just a mask will not do.

You would need more like a MOP suit.










Soldiers in Brazil wait to meet and quarantine arrivals from Wuhan, China, to prevent the coronavirus’s spread to that country.

BETO BARATA/ASSOCIATED PRESS


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Yeah mask is kinda a waste of money, they think it can get in through the eyes...


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I can't imagine a mask not helping. I'm sure it can filter out most of the droplets and it keeps you from touching your face. Maybe a paper towel would work equally well. But it's got to be better than nothing. 

But, yeah, masks are hard to find. I'm going to see what I can do with a MERV 11 furnace filter and some duct tape. 

Heh. Nah. I still say it stays in China. Only reason for the spike is they decided to lump in a bunch of old CT diagnosed cases in addition to lab tested ones.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Mystriss said:


> Yeah mask is kinda a waste of money, they think it can get in through the eyes...


I have seen some people wearing goggles in addition to the mask.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Now that they are sold out, people that need masks can't get them and shipments of new ones from China won't be getting here soon.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Would you want masks from China anyway? :-o


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

huesmann said:


> Would you want masks from China anyway? :-o


That's the plot, plant the virus in the masks and get every one to panic and wear them. :biggrin2:


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Nealtw said:


> That's the plot, plant the virus in the masks and get every one to panic and wear them. :biggrin2:


Then who would buy all that Chinese crap?


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

True story, China had to work with the US on tariffs because we're the ones buying all their stuff. Without the US to buy, they go completely bankrupt.


To the OT though, wash your hands as much as you can and stay away from people as much as possible - could wear throw away gloves as well.

I don't see masks and goggles catching on, but I'm absolutely cool with taking steampunk mainstream. My son wants to bring back capes and I'm keen on that too.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Graph is fairly telling. We laugh off no-vaccinators and look where measle lies. Another good source (for armchair traveling as well as fairly good observation of chinese human nature) is youtuber called serpentza. Chinese may have higher mortality than the west due to elderly smoking and underdeveloped nation standard of medicine and personal hygiene. I haven't caught flu for several years and I don't think I'll catch this. One thing I have in the car is purell and whenever I get out of homedepot and such, I habitually use it.


BTW, reason for large pink area for corona is because it is an estimate and depends on who is interpreting it. Saw this graph couple of days ago.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I think the worst of it will be the grinding halt to global economy. If 2 in 5 people who get this thing are bed ridden or in the hospital it's gonna make a real mess.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Now that they are sold out, people that need masks can't get them and shipments of new ones from China won't be getting here soon.


China has a desperate shortage of the masks and Isolation gowns. Medshare (a non profit org) has shipped some 2.6 million masks and 80,000 gowns to China.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mystriss said:


> Yeah mask is kinda a waste of money, they think it can get in through the eyes...



Here's a link - https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=novel+coronavirus+thru+eyes&channel=cus2


But, the mouth, trachea & lungs provide more mucus membranes. We have lysosomes in our eyes that help fight infection.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I didn't mention the most important thing one can do right now...

Get enough sleep, eat well, and take yer vitamins. I'm a fan of the human body. At this point ones best course of action is to have a good offense internally.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not sure if it was mentioned, but how many times can you use the same mask over and over. Can they be cleaned and disinfected?

Watched a video on China with thousands of people all wearing masks and I suspect that number is really millions. If those masks are single use then they will need a lot more as would we.

Bud


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Saw this in the paper. Good ol' salt.


https://www.thestar.com/news/canada...could-prevent-spread-of-next-coronavirus.html


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

*Terrible advice and fearmongering worthy of our "president"*

What the OP suggests is unnecessary and damaging to the health of medical workers. There is not enough production capacity to produce enough N95 masks for 300 million people even in a year's time. If the general public rushes out and buys masks that they do not need then those people working in doctor's offices and hospitals will not be able to get them.

The N95 mask is needed if you have the corona virus or someone in your family has it. If not, then it is not needed. 

Even those who get the corona virus are not likely to die as a result. The 1% that have died have been people with weakened immune systems. There have already been more than 20,000 deaths from the flu currently making its way around the USA this winter. No one is in a panic as that level of fatalities is normal. 

Contrast that with more than 440,000 people that died in 2019 as a result of exposure to the products of the tobacco companies and the same number that will die in 2020.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm all for anything that lets me identify peoples type(s) w/o having to talk 
to them. Wearing a mask lets me know you're a neurotic flake.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

As mentioned in the article that lenaitch linked to, masks don't kill the virus it only traps it. You could still contract the virus just taking your mask off. Also they are single use and need to be disposed of after use, not left by the door for the next time you go out. 

I get a real chuckle from the pictures of people wearing masks with their nose exposed. Pulling your t-shirt over your face would be just as effective.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I heard this am that they think it might be even worse than that (RE Masks), not only can it get ya through the eyes, some are saying it can get through skin too.

Masks are seemingly less and less useful by the day >.<


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

ZZZZZ said:


> Too late.
> 
> My local Home Deeeeepot is sold out of all masks, even the basic sawdust masks. And delivery from the warehouse is not available for any of them.
> .


Even though their website still says everything was sold out and not available at my local store, I stopped in and bought some other supplies, and sure enough, their mask inventory was fully stocked.

They're playing some kind of game.
.
.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

https://twitter.com/poetWOAgun/status/1229319227879739392

Dead bodies piling up in the streets....


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

CodeMatters said:


> I'm all for anything that lets me identify peoples type(s) w/o having to talk
> to them. Wearing a mask lets me know you're a neurotic flake.



Someone could be immunosuppressed from chemo for cancer. . . you never know.


I wore a mask in the Clinic waiting room because I had the flu & didn't want to pass it on. Then I was glad because there were lots of little kids running around, coughing. How to catch another flu strain!


I stand by the N-95 masks because I only ever caught the flu at work, once, and that was from the parking attendant when my guard was down. Hospitals take care of awful things on a daily basis..


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Some delay maybe in reporting and testing or whatever. Seems like nobody is really getting sick anymore. Could break out again somewhere, but for now it's slowing down and researchers are understanding it better every day. 

The one thing that does scare me a little is every big public company that has ugly crap on their balance sheet that they are trying to hide... They are all going to write that off and blame it on COVID-19. Stock market is still pretty much at record high. Might be a good time to cash out and wait for that shoe to drop.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Mystriss said:


> I didn't mention the most important thing one can do right now...
> 
> Get enough sleep, eat well, and take yer vitamins. I'm a fan of the human body. At this point ones best course of action is to have a good offense internally.


I am one of those few people hat still believes in old school medicine. Our bodies immune systems is the ABSOLUTE BEST defense against ANY pathogen. When is why I am AGAINST Chemo... but another discussion..



Calson said:


> What the OP suggests is unnecessary and damaging to the health of medical workers. There is not enough production capacity to produce enough N95 masks for 300 million people even in a year's time. If the general public rushes out and buys masks that they do not need then those people working in doctor's offices and hospitals will not be able to get them.
> 
> The N95 mask is needed if you have the corona virus or someone in your family has it. If not, then it is not needed.
> 
> ...


Whats being reported and whats happening are two VERY different things, in regards to china.

China has effectively quarantined over 500,000,000 people. Thats North America...

For 50K infected? The doesnt make sense...

But WHAT IF 5 MILLION were infected? Suddenly, that makes a LOT more sense.

Death toll at what? 1000? or 100+K? Weather satelites have been used to 'test' certain areas with in china, to check for certain gases given of by burning of bodies... and just outside of wuhan? the levels are unprecedented..

The information is out there, you just have to look for it. This outbreak? has infected MILLIONS and china is doing everything it can, to stop that information from getting out.



mathmonger said:


> Some delay maybe in reporting and testing or whatever. Seems like nobody is really getting sick anymore. Could break out again somewhere, but for now it's slowing down and researchers are understanding it better every day.
> 
> The one thing that does scare me a little is every big public company that has ugly crap on their balance sheet that they are trying to hide... They are all going to write that off and blame it on COVID-19. Stock market is still pretty much at record high. Might be a good time to cash out and wait for that shoe to drop.


Millions are sick and tens of thousands are dying. China built multiple 1000 patient capacity hospitals in a WEEK!!

This is a MASSIVE unprecedented outbreak, for which the modern world, has never seen. When this is done, millions will be dead.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> Hospitals take care of awful things on a daily basis..


I'm sure you are aware of this, but hosptials need to do a much better job.



> Every year an estimated 648,000 people in the U.S. develop infections during a hospital stay, and about 75,000 die, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC).


https://www.consumerreports.org/cro/health/hospital-acquired-infections/index.htm
.
.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ZZZZZ said:


> I'm sure you are aware of this, but hosptials need to do a much better job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, and any is too much, but, you can develop a resistant bacteria on antibiotics, all by yourself. Hospitals pay to prevent a lawsuit, How will you prove where you got it? Except something like neonates getting infected by dirt under nurses' long acrylic nails, now banned many places.


I may have mentioned the guy around here who has Syphilis. He thinks it's funny. So he may develop not only severe muscle pain but insanity as well as form a resistant Syphilis from taking only some of his antibiotic.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

That Guy said:


> When this is done...


So the end is in sight. For a second there I thought you were completely nuts. :wink2:

If you want to get into conspiracy theories, the Wuhan fish market where this supposedly all started is 300 yards from China's only Biosafety Level 4 laboratory. In a country with over 1.4 billion people, there's no way that's a coincidence, right?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

mathmonger said:


> So the end is in sight. For a second there I thought you were completely nuts. :wink2:
> 
> If you want to get into conspiracy theories, the Wuhan fish market where this supposedly all started is 300 yards from China's only Biosafety Level 4 laboratory. In a country with over 1.4 billion people, there's no way that's a coincidence, right?



Are you saying the tortured animals made their way into the lab & created the virus?:surprise:


----------



## FrillyLily (Jun 4, 2012)

Well the people who manufacture masks are going to benefit. I can't see how a mask would prevent things like that. First off you would need the kind that seals tight around your skin, those cheapie things don't do that. Secondly, you can get sick from touching things, through your eyes (mucus membrane) and from using a public bathroom, or at a restaurant, and are you just going to sit at home for the next 6 months or however long and never leave your house?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@FrillyLily- Yes, N-95 masks work or hospital staff would be sick 365 days a year.


I got my flu at Walmart, I think and yes, if the Novel coronavirus comes here, I'll stay in more. You just have to get in the habit of remembering when you last touched something in public & wash your hands, not touch your face & hold your breath when someone coughs or sneezes. Don't get in line behind that croupy kid in the store. 



I couldn't have a flu shot this year because of an allergy to something in the shot.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi @FrillyLily, the N-95 masks are not intended to provide 100% protection, it is a numbers game. They reduce the risk from incoming air and they reduce the risk from outgoing air. And more importantly perhaps, they keep our hands out of our mouths and away from our nose. Individually those improvements don't solve the problem, but ad up all of the reductions, both catching and spreading, and the simple masks provide a huge level of protection for our population.

Side note, I was picking up an RX a couple of days ago and the guy at the register at the RX counter was coughing. He was using the Hospital recommended "cough into your elbow" routine (wife used to work at that hospital) but that was the guidance long before this current virus. I mentioned to him, I didn't know what would scare customers more, him wearing a mask, or not wearing one.

Bud


----------



## Sichuan (Aug 25, 2015)

Clutchcargo said:


> Then who would buy all that Chinese crap?


Chinese "crap" is made to the specifications of the company requesting the manufacturing of the product. When the specifications call for cheap "crap" that is what will be manufactured. When the specifications call for quality parts and precise manufacturing that is what you will get. 

Over 90% of the high quality surveillance cameras used throughout the world are manufactured by two Chinese companies. Over 90% of face masks are manufactured in China, ACCORDING TO THE SPECIFICATIONS of the companies requesting the product.

Stop blaming hourly workers for "crap". Instead, you should blame the companies who seek to exploit slave wage workers and procure the cheapest materials so as to maximize their profits.


----------



## Sichuan (Aug 25, 2015)

mathmonger said:


> So the end is in sight. For a second there I thought you were completely nuts. :wink2:
> 
> If you want to get into conspiracy theories, the Wuhan fish market where this supposedly all started is 300 yards from China's only Biosafety Level 4 laboratory. In a country with over 1.4 billion people, there's no way that's a coincidence, right?


To the best of my knowledge the first victim was infected by a Pangolin illegally sold in a market. The Pangolin had probably been infected by a bat.


----------



## Highlander86 (Aug 14, 2017)

That Guy said:


> If the fluke from a few days ago in correct, extrapolation puts us at over 1 million infected and hundreds of thousands dead.
> 
> 500 million quarantined for 40K
> 
> ...



You have to remember that China is a communist regime and not a free nation. Everything is under censorship especially the truth of what's happening. And if you happened to hear US Senator Tom Cotton last Friday 2/13/20 in an interview with Tony Perkins of Washington Watch; you would have heard the senator say that the COVID-19 coronavirus was developed at a laboratory within the Chinese Military Complex. You have to keep in mind that the senator sits on the Senate Intelligence Committee which receives knowledge from US and foreign partner intelligence agencies. And according to the senator, the SARs virus came from a different lab within the Chinese Military Complex. All the talk of origination from a wet fish market is propaganda for the MSM.


----------



## Sichuan (Aug 25, 2015)

The only adequate protection would be a fully sealed biohazard suit. Next to that would be a SCBA with a fully sealed face mask. Nevertheless, masks can offer some protection.

I spent many, many hours over several days looking for masks to send to China for my wife's relatives and friends in Chongqing, which is not locked down, because most Chinese citizens cannot find any face masks to buy.

I bought 765 N95 and N98 masks, some of them manufactured in China and some of them manufactured in the U.S. and yes, the ones manufactured in the U.S. are far superior to the ones manufactured in China, although all of them meet the requirements for a N95 and/or N98 rating.

My package left Chicago Customs on 02/02//2020 and that's where they stayed, until I found the package on my front porch three days ago. It had been returned to me because the USPS would not make the delivery to China, probably because during the Chinese New Year and the outbreak of this virus most factories and businesses in China, including many China Post locations, were closed.

My wife repackaged the masks and went to New York City so that she could give the masks to a licensed Chinese Customs shipper. Hopefully, this Customs shipper will be able to get the masks to China. However, once in China the package will have to go through Customs, probably in Shanghai or Beijing, and from there to the recipient. I am not hopeful. I don't think the masks will ever reach Chongqing. I think the masks, which are identified on the customs form on the outside of the package, will never reach my wife's relatives and friends because I think they will be stolen by China Post employees looking to protect their own families. I hope I'm wrong, but we all know that desperate people take desperate measures.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sichuan said:


> The only adequate protection would be a fully sealed biohazard suit. Next to that would be a SCBA with a fully sealed face mask. Nevertheless, masks can offer some protection.
> 
> I spent many, many hours over several days looking for masks to send to China for my wife's relatives and friends in Chongqing, which is not locked down, because most Chinese citizens cannot find any face masks to buy.
> 
> ...



That was very kind of you. Maybe some cumshaw is needed. 感謝


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Highlander86 said:


> And if you happened to hear US Senator Tom Cotton last Friday 2/13/20 in an interview with Tony Perkins of Washington Watch; you would have heard the senator say that the COVID-19 coronavirus was developed at a laboratory within the Chinese Military Complex.


That's total BS.


----------



## Sichuan (Aug 25, 2015)

"That was very kind of you. Maybe some cumshaw is needed. 感謝"

I have tried, unsuccessfully, many times to tip restaurant employees. They simply WILL NOT accept tips. Whether or not a "gratuity" would help with this delivery is something I had not considered. In any event, there's no way I could do such a thing since I'm in the U.S. 

We had a flight scheduled for Chongqing in early March. Needless to say we cancelled the trip.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sichuan said:


> "That was very kind of you. Maybe some cumshaw is needed. 感謝"
> 
> I have tried, unsuccessfully, many times to tip restaurant employees. They simply WILL NOT accept tips. Whether or not a "gratuity" would help with this delivery is something I had not considered. In any event, there's no way I could do such a thing since I'm in the U.S.
> 
> We had a flight scheduled for Chongqing in early March. Needless to say we cancelled the trip.



You could go on a cruise. . .they are advertising heavily.


Just gallows humor. Not to diminish your concern. I can't imagine having family there subject to the virus and government.


----------



## Sichuan (Aug 25, 2015)

Nik333 said:


> You could go on a cruise. . .they are advertising heavily.
> 
> 
> Just gallows humor. Not to diminish your concern. I can't imagine having family there subject to the virus and government.


No, I don't think I'll be taking any cruises. Actually, my main concern is that the Chinese people, regardless of where they live, will be bombarded with animosity, hatred, racism, bigotry and intolerance because of the actions of their cruel and oppressive dictatorship government, which the people have no control over. I've been to China many times. The Chinese people are really no different than us. They have the same goals and needs, which is to improve their own lives and the lives of their family members.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm very fond of Chinese people, in fact, I think my friendliness scares them!
( I lived in HK as a child)
But, it's probably human nature to be cautious when afraid. I've curtailed my Vietnamese (Chinese cook) and Chinese cuisine just because you never know when the cook has just visited with his Chinese relatives, even here. My actions were subconscious, at first.


I wonder if the restaurants have taken a hit in revenue. . .


Edit - Yep.


https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...s-suffer-wary-customers-stay-away/4753280002/


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

This is BS I can't even buy N95 masks for my shop any more because all the sundry suppliers are out. N95 (>0.3micron) doesn't filter out corona virus size particulate anyway (0.06 - 0.14micron). Someone (3M) is making a huge profit right now and probably where the rumor started to buy them in bulk.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Some political posts deleted


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> This is BS I can't even buy N95 masks for my shop any more because all the sundry suppliers are out. N95 (>0.3micron) doesn't filter out corona virus size particulate anyway (0.06 - 0.14micron). Someone (3M) is making a huge profit right now and probably where the rumor started to buy them in bulk.



I think it comes in a glop of mucus not as a single virus. Although, they are taking *airborne precautions*, for healthcare workers, I think they still consider it delivered as a * droplet*. Those are two different Isolation Techniques. They just don't know, is the problem. TB hangs in the air as does measles and chickenpox. Airborne. Room air needs to be filtered before any new patient comes in. Negative air-flow is the best.


More than you ever wanted to know:


https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/covid-19/


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

mathmonger said:


> So the end is in sight. For a second there I thought you were completely nuts. :wink2:
> 
> If you want to get into conspiracy theories, the Wuhan fish market where this supposedly all started is 300 yards from China's only Biosafety Level 4 laboratory. In a country with over 1.4 billion people, there's no way that's a coincidence, right?


Perhaps instead of calling me crazy, you get off your ass and do your own research?

The MSM has PROVEN they are not there to provide the facts, but instead push a narrative, regardless of the facts. May I suggest Russia, and Ukraine, as examples of thier bias?

This isnt about left or right, democrat or republican.... this is about an in your face existential threat to humanity at large.

Know you sh!t or f!ck off.

Here are FACTS for those of you NOT paying attention:

over 150K infected. 30K dead 
China is lying
China has denied access to ground zero
China built MULTIPLE 1000 patient hospitals in a WEEK... 'with less than 30K infected'
The level 4 lab you speak of... ahh many secrets lie where one works..

NK is executing those who violate quarentine


China has Quarentined 500 MILLION people That more people than ALL of North America...

for 80K infected? Serious, you really believe that? the CONTINENT of North America, is forbidden to travel, because 80K people have the sniffles, and 1,000 died?

Or... is it....

80 MILLION infected... and 1 MILLION have died? or is it 10 million?

Turn on your brain. Until then, your fake news.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

TheEplumber said:


> Some political posts deleted


Your admitting that staff here are deleting political posts, in the CBR?

Why?:surprise:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Highlander86 said:


> You have to remember that China is a communist regime and not a free nation. Everything is under censorship especially the truth of what's happening. And if you happened to hear US Senator Tom Cotton last Friday 2/13/20 in an interview with Tony Perkins of Washington Watch; you would have heard the senator say that the COVID-19 coronavirus was developed at a laboratory within the Chinese Military Complex. You have to keep in mind that the senator sits on the Senate Intelligence Committee which receives knowledge from US and foreign partner intelligence agencies. And according to the senator, the SARs virus came from a different lab within the Chinese Military Complex. All the talk of origination from a wet fish market is propaganda for the MSM.


You just learning of this now?

This is old news. Ofcourse it was developed in a lab, from what I have seen, (I am no scientist) they hijacked protiens from HIV to make it survivable outside the body for up to 14 days.

Its stupidily infectious... Could explain the now daily roving gas squads....

Thats the Chinese military gassing cities with fog to kill the virus videos are hit and miss... tweets are typically deleted by twitter with in hours... they hit twitter 'now' 2 am... I have seen multiple...

The chinese use trucks, and fog entire blocks with a 'fog' that is supposed to kill the virus on any surface...

all this for 80K infected... 

WTF are you people gonna wake up?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@That Guy, it's not in the CBR. Yet.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

That Guy said:


> Your admitting that staff here are deleting political posts, in the CBR?
> 
> Why?:surprise:


No, at the top of the page it says General DIY Discussions- not CBR. Since the thread is in this section the general forum rules apply. :wink2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That Guy said:


> . . . they hijacked protiens from HIV to make it survivable outside the body for up to 14 days.



Now that sounds like someone's conspiracy theory; HIV dies quickly in light and air.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Highlander86 said:


> You have to keep in mind that the senator sits on the Senate Intelligence Committee which receives knowledge from US and foreign partner intelligence agencies.


Just because the senator sits on the Intelligence Committee doesn't mean he has any himself.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

That Guy said:


> Your admitting that staff here are deleting political posts, in the CBR?


Nobody's admitting CBR posts are being deleted. Maybe you forgot that you clicked on General DIY. I know short term memory loss can be hard to live with.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

That Guy said:


> Perhaps instead of calling me crazy, you get off your butt and do your own research?


Maybe. Maybe I sit around watching CNN in my underwear. Or maybe I speak fluent Mandarin, I have a PhD in biostatistical virology, and my brother-in-law is the Party Committee Secretary of Hubei. 

None of that is true - but you have no way of knowing. You just blindly jumped down a rabbit hole. That is what conspiracy theorists do. 

The truth of the matter is my wife is Chinese and her whole family lives in China and she is active on WeChat and Chinese forums with all her high school and college friends all over China. I get this stuff days before it hits American MSM. I have been to China three times. I'm far from an expert. But probably more of an expert than you. 

This is not the apocalypse. Please save the masks for the painters.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> This is BS I can't even buy N95 masks for my shop any more because all the sundry suppliers are out. N95 (>0.3micron) doesn't filter out corona virus size particulate anyway (0.06 - 0.14micron). Someone (3M) is making a huge profit right now and probably where the rumor started to buy them in bulk.


My local Home Depot is fully stocked with N95 masks and N100 respirators, though their website says they're completely sold out and unavailable.
.
.


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Clutchcargo said:


> Then who would buy all that Chinese crap?


Do you mean the N95 masks? LOL Evidently many in this thread will. :wink2:


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> This is BS I can't even buy N95 masks for my shop any more because all the sundry suppliers are out. N95 (>0.3micron) doesn't filter out corona virus size particulate anyway (0.06 - 0.14micron). Someone (3M) is making a huge profit right now and probably where the rumor started to buy them in bulk.


https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.02.18.20021881v1


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It's here! Napa and Humboldt County n Northern California.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This is a good overview of Coronaviruses:


https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/256521#2019-nCov


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> It's here! Napa and Humboldt County n Northern California.


The Humboldt County case is a person that recently traveled to China. 
There is a close contact of his that also travelled to China and is awaiting test results.

The two cases in Napa are two of the Cruise ship evacuees that were brought to Travis AFB. They were transferred from Travis to a Napa County Hospital after testing positive.

There is a case in Sacramento. This patient is also a recent return from China.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

About two weeks ago there was a case reported in the next county over from me. He also had traveled in China.

"Funny," there have been no public updates about his condition since the initial report.
.
.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ZZZZZ said:


> About two weeks ago there was a case reported in the next county over from me. He also had traveled in China.
> 
> "Funny," there have been no public updates about his condition since the initial report.
> .
> .



I don't know where you live, exactly,but, could it be this one?


https://www.azfamily.com/news/arizo...cle_0d3d4ddc-551d-11ea-a93f-73cd8891b8da.html


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> I don't know where you live, exactly,but, could it be this one?
> 
> 
> https://www.azfamily.com/news/arizo...cle_0d3d4ddc-551d-11ea-a93f-73cd8891b8da.html


Wow you're good.:biggrin2:

I stand corrected, there were no updates until 18 hours ago.
.
.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ZZZZZ said:


> Wow you're good.:biggrin2:
> 
> I stand corrected, there were no updates until 18 hours ago.
> .
> .



There's only one in Arizona. :devil3:


I was thinking. . . I know, unusual. . .but, I bet there are a lot more in the US. I was wondering how the CDC knows how many Flu cases there are (not Novel Coronavirus) I never usually go to the doctor when I have the flu. I don't think it's reportable even if you do. Not sure. I was sick enough to go out in the car in the cold (relative cold) so I could breathe.



I would bet there are a lot of people who may be very sick but don't want to be quarantined or don't want anyone to know they've been hugging a beautiful Chinese woman. . .


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I was wondering how the CDC knows how many Flu cases there are


They actually don’t know. They take the number of people hospitalized for about 9% of the country and model other numbers based upon that data point.
Here is their brief explanation of it.
https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/how-cdc-estimates.htm


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

But, then, someone might die because they had a pre-existing heart condition & caught the flu. If no one is there at time of death and they aren't on a monitor, it's just a guess as to what actually happened.


This may sound morbid ( but, not as bad as @*DoomsDave* 's thread!) but, people die differently depending on whether their heart is strong or weak and same with the lungs. So many variables. I've been in the room when some seem to die - lack respirations- but their heart goes on seemingly forever.( These are non-resuscitated patients)


But, again, they do seem to take into account that people with pre-existing conditions are more susceptible.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Reportable diseases in the US:


https://medlineplus.gov/ency/article/001929.htm


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> But, then, someone might die because they had a pre-existing heart condition & caught the flu. If no one is there at time of death and they aren't on a monitor, it's just a guess as to what actually happened.
> 
> 
> This may sound morbid ( but, not as bad as @*DoomsDave* 's thread!) but, people die differently depending on whether their heart is strong or weak and same with the lungs. So many variables. I've been in the room when some seem to die - lack respirations- but their heart goes on seemingly forever.( These are non-resuscitated patients)
> ...


Morbidity makes the world go round! :vs_cool:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Okay, so you all flushed me out!

Shoot me?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

More bad news: Coronavirus's rapid spread may be due to fecal transmission:
https://fortune.com/2020/02/20/coronavirus-fecal-transmission/

Bad for China, Africa, and many Central and South American countries.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Theres now reports that some lab in Texas has a vaccine? Not sure how concrete that is...


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Coronavirus Explodes In Italy, Numerous Towns Now Quarantined. Doctor Warns ‘Pandemic’ Near.

https://www.dailywire.com/news/coro...ns-now-quarantined-doctor-warns-pandemic-near


"Tsunami-Like" Coronavirus Floods South Korea With New Cases; Europe Begins To Isolate Italy: Live Updates

https://www.zerohedge.com/geopoliti...s-watershed-moment-italy-quarantines-12-towns


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

China quarantined 700 MILLION people... thats North America... for 80K infected?

If you believe that I have this little doohickey to sell you...


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

FWIW.

*New Chinese study indicates novel coronavirus did not originate in Huanan seafood market*
.
.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ZZZZZ said:


> FWIW.
> 
> *New Chinese study indicates novel coronavirus did not originate in Huanan seafood market*
> .
> .



Darn, I was hoping it would change their tendency to eat live animals and kill endangered ones.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

ZZZZZ said:


> My local Home Depot is fully stocked with N95 masks and N100 respirators, though their website says they're completely sold out and unavailable.
> .
> .


This is my local Home Deeeeeepot this morning. 

(I bought the last box of 10 3M N95 masks.) :biggrin2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ZZZZZ said:


> This is my local Home Deeeeeepot this morning.
> 
> (I bought the last box of 10 3M N95 masks.) :biggrin2:



Respiratory masks vs what other kind of mask?:wink2:


So, you'll send me 3 masks?



You can avoid that one guy!:biggrin2:


Great live map of cases:



https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> Respiratory masks vs what other kind of mask?:wink2:]
> 
> So, you'll send me 3 masks?


I guess they mean regular sawdust masks.

Sure, order before midnight tonight to take advantage of the buy two get one free offer.

:biggrin2:
.
.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

ZZZZZ said:


> I guess they mean regular sawdust masks.
> 
> Sure, order before midnight tonight to take advantage of the buy two get one free offer.
> 
> ...



My order is above. :smile:
Quick I go to Sacramento, tomorrow. There's one there


If you look at tim koupe's home state, he appears to be patient zero for over 30 cases!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/d...&utm_campaign=circular&utm_medium=MARKETWATCH


Interesting article on the possible leak of the Novel coronavirus from a lab.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

More sobering analysis,





,
,


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Difficult to ignore what he is saying. Our world have falling into a "just in time" mentality and if any one of a number of products fails to arrive the line has to stop.

Better for America to become radical in terms of prevention than to try to play catch up as china is doing.

When all is said and done America needs to look hard at out dependence on countries like China.

Bud
PS good video.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/do...um=MARKETWATCH
> 
> Interesting article on the possible leak of the Novel coronavirus from a lab.


I think that depends on what you read into it.
The author thinks it’s evidence of a leak. On the other hand, it could be a directive that the various labs handling it Now, that they may need to tighten their protocols to prevent escape and a new ground zero.

If this was a bio weapons development that escaped the lab, I don’t think the Chinese would have publicly released such a warning to their labs.

Here, the CDC was rather slow in letting other labs test for Corona. Initially they insisted that all samples to be tested be submitted directly to them. It was after they developed safe protocols that they started approving other labs to do testing. 

I’m sure there is a similar directive to those approved labs here.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I said "possibly"  



Lawyers taught me that.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I saw my primary doc for shoulder pain, today. She reminded me that some infections that cause a flu like illness can cause nerve problems.:surprise:With all this talk of weird infections, lately, I'd like to just think I strained my shoulder!!!!!


(Say Occam's Razor 15 times.)


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Jan 12, 2018)

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/about/prevention-treatment.html




> Follow CDC’s recommendations for using a facemask.
> 
> 
> CDC does not recommend that people who are well wear a facemask to protect themselves from respiratory diseases, including COVID-19.
> Facemasks should be used by people who show symptoms of COVID-19 to help prevent the spread of the disease to others. The use of facemasks is also crucial for health workers and people who are taking care of someone in close settings (at home or in a health care facility).


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

"CDC does not recommend that people who are well wear a facemask to protect themselves from respiratory diseases, including COVID-19.
Facemasks should be used by people who show symptoms of COVID-19 to help prevent the spread of the disease to others."
 @cocomonkeynuts - if you sat in the ER, like I did, and a transient woman came in coughing heavily & sat near you, I bet you might pickup a mask!


I offered her a mask & she said "It won't do me any good now. . ."


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Masks would be good /on/ the folks who haz it to contain the spread.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Surgeons wear masks to protect the patient, not themselves.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

daveb1 said:


> Surgeons wear masks to protect the patient, not themselves.


There are two different kinds of masks. The N95 masks with the valve are to protect the person wearing them. The surgeons masks have like a plastic on the outside. That is to keep germs from spreading outward.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It depends on the case.


For serious communicable diseases like RSV, there's a respirator that looks more like a gas mask.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I may be repeating posts but if mask is wanted, it does not have to be dedicated face mask. I was thinking air filters can be turned into masks, but looks like people thought of this already. Checked homedepot site and air filters are sold out too.:smile:
I think fairly good car air filters will work as well. Most of the virus in air will be in the saliva droplets and I don't think it has to be hepa kinds to catch these droplets. I plan to give my brown work gloves to my family to remind them not to touch faces with hands. Virus also die quickly on fabric kinds of surfaces.
Beards will have to be shaved off to use simple masks.:smile:


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

https://www.pbs.org/newshour/scienc...lu-viruses-stay-contagious-on-public-surfaces


http://www.virology.ws/2014/05/06/v...iplicity-of-infection-or-virus-concentration/


https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/03/090313150254.htm


https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/03/090313150254.htm


What can be deduced seems to be better to get and use the mask and gloves. I'd say don't give weight to what CDC is saying to average citizens. Their argument is false. Their argument does not give equal consideration to both sides: medical people and the average people. I rather not give the better chance to the medical people so they may help me in future.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I didn't want to start another thread to discuss masks so adding on here.
I knew I had a box of masks for drywall and painting but wasn't sure what level they are, never considered N95 before. So out to the shop I went and they are 3M 8210, 16 remaining. A little reading, internet and on the box, and they are NIOSH approved for N95. Yippee !!

As for wearing them when I'm not infected I would feel very uncomfortable in a public place where one or more people were coughing and not wearing one. I think the shock factor of seeing someone with a mask is switching from concern to relief. I think they will become far more common through this epidemic and long after. Guess the people developing facial recognition will need to rewrite their software.

An added note, to offset some of the terrible loss of life from this new virus, the improved habits and use of masks and others will certainly reduce the spread of the more common flu and that will mean lives saved.

Bud


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Bud9051 said:


> I didn't want to start another thread to discuss masks so adding on here.
> I knew I had a box of masks for drywall and painting but wasn't sure what level they are, never considered N95 before. So out to the shop I went and they are 3M 8210, 16 remaining. A little reading, internet and on the box, and they are NIOSH approved for N95. Yippee !!
> 
> As for wearing them when I'm not infected I would feel very uncomfortable in a public place where one or more people were coughing and not wearing one. I think the shock factor of seeing someone with a mask is switching from concern to relief. I think they will become far more common through this epidemic and long after. Guess the people developing facial recognition will need to rewrite their software.
> ...


If I were you I'd sell those masks. I'll bet you could get $100 each from some of these sheeple I mean people out there.
Oh and one more thing it's not a new virus it's the test for this virus that's new.
Ok we can start panicking again because the government/media want's us to.
:wink2:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Price gouging during emergencies is frowned upon, I'll keep my masks, lots of family.

Bud


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

The sole purpose of a mask is to prevent someone from touching a hard surface which has been touched or sneezed on by someone with a virus and then that person proceeding to touch their nose or mouth as people are prone to doing many times during the day.

A cloth mask that is washable and can be used indefinitely works perfectly well for this purpose. These can be purchased for $2 to $5 per mask on Amazon and some have clever humor with incorporated into their design. 

Certainly the coronavirus has demonstrated how venal and incompetent our current leaders in the White House and Congress are and how clueless when it comes to public health. Most of the effectiveness in fighting disease is from improvements in public health and sanitation and not some magical vaccine or new drug, contrary to the marketing from the drug industry people who want to make as much money as possible.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

They still don't seem to be able to say if it's Airborne or Droplet. I'll stick with my N-95 mask, thanks. Those are definitely to prevent breathing in an airborne germ. They are very commonly used in the hospital for TB & Chickenpox which can hang in the air for a long time.


It seems that one thing can be said for sure, this virus is very contagious. I know people laugh at Dr. Oz but I believe him when he says you can give the flu to maybe 8 people, but you can give this to 45.


----------



## JohnManor1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Look for N95 masks that are NIOSH Approved –National Institute for Occupational Safety & Health (NIOSH) N95 are certified to filter at least 95% of non-oiled based particles down to 0.3 microns. As the CDC has stated N95 Masks are to be utilized primarily by healthcare workers. Nevertheless, if you wan to be extra cautious and find reasonable price, N95 masks are much safer than surgical masks since, they allow much less particulates. Here is a reliable source I used to buy my N95 Masks for around $5 a mask.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I just read that both amazon and ebay have closed down sellers who were gouging. In fact, that started march 1. I still think it was allowed for too long and only the consumer backlash pressured these companies. 

It looks like amazon (article talks about amazon only) went too far and forbade any sale from these sellers. These people are now sitting on masks they can't sell. 

I don't get it. Why can't they be allowed to sell at a regular price and forbid any seller from china, example? I point to china for the fake masks, and it is pointless to talk about the origin, any time, any disease. Why not divert resources and people to manage the consequences of the pandemic? It still looks like amazon's bottom line is profit from the panic.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Post 100 by carpdad, has a PBS link that answers a previous question- 

"Mucus from a sneeze can protect a virus from the damaging influences of a dry environment and make the virus maintain infectiousness longer. But on the plus side, Greatorex said, the more mucus a friend or co-worker sneezes, the shorter distance it will travel because of its increased weight and size."


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

JohnManor1 said:


> Look for N95 masks that are NIOSH Approved –National Institute for Occupational Safety & Health (NIOSH) N95 are certified to filter at least 95% of non-oiled based particles down to 0.3 microns. As the CDC has stated N95 Masks are to be utilized primarily by healthcare workers. Nevertheless, if you wan to be extra cautious and find reasonable price, N95 masks are much safer than surgical masks since, they allow much less particulates. Here is a reliable source I used to buy my N95 Masks for around $5 a mask.


 However the virus is 0.12 microns in size. Therefore the virus will pass through the N95 mask!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

landfillwizard said:


> However the virus is 0.12 microns in size. Therefore the virus will pass through the N95 mask!



It usually hangs out in mucus.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

When we make heavy dust like concrete, or asbestos, we understand that it will hang in the air and we shouldn't breath it. 

How long will 0.12 microns of moisture stay in the air?


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> When we make heavy dust like concrete, or asbestos, we understand that it will hang in the air and we shouldn't breath it.
> 
> How long will 0.12 microns of moisture stay in the air?


Just STFU..... the amount you post... you dont work. your retired, let us youngins pay for your retirement.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> When we make heavy dust like concrete, or asbestos, we understand that it will hang in the air and we shouldn't breath it.
> 
> How long will 0.12 microns of moisture stay in the air?



3 hrs. I'll get a source, but I think I already gave one, somewhere here. . . 



When there is a TB patient, also, Airborne, the room has to be aired out with a HEPA air-filter, afterwards, unless there is a Negative Pressure setup. N-95 masks are used.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

That Guy said:


> Just STFU..... the amount you post... you dont work. your retired, let us youngins pay for your retirement.


Or make sure all old people get the virus so you don't have to pay them anymore. Last I heard everyone that gets a government pension has paid into it all their lives. Try to stay focused on the problem at hand.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> 3 hrs. I'll get a source, but I think I already gave one, somewhere here. . .
> 
> 
> 
> When there is a TB patient, also, Airborne, the room has to be aired out with a HEPA air-filter, afterwards, unless there is a Negative Pressure setup. N-95 masks are used.


So just walking by where some one sneezed a few minutes ago. :surprise:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> So just walking by where some one sneezed a few minutes ago. :surprise:


Yes, especially, indoors. They don't even have to sneeze. Depends on the wind, outside.
That's why this whole emphasis on surfaces doesn't make sense to me. If you walk in Walmart & breathe in virus, who cares if you touch a surface? It's a whole different monster.


It has a new name, btw. "severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 22 (SARS-CoV-2, referred to as HCoV-19 here)"


Here's your link but it's not Peer Reviewed, yet.
 

"51 circumstances tested is similar. This indicates that differences in the epidemiology of these viruses likely 

 52 arise from other factors, including high viral loads in the upper respiratory tract and the potential for 

53 individuals infected with HCoV-19 to shed and transmit the virus while asymptomatic3,4. Our results 

54 indicate that aerosol and fomite transmission of HCoV-19 are plausible, as the virus can remain viable 

55 and infectious in aerosols for multiple hours and on surfaces up to days. This echoes the experience with
56 SARS-CoV-1, where these modes of transmission were associated with nosocomial spread and 57 superspreading events5, and provides guidance for pandemic mitigation measures."  

https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.09.20033217v2.full.pdf


You're welcome! ;D


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This is the article I got the PDF from.


https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.09.20033217v2


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I think I posted a question here or stated how I am using the masks. N95 and have been using 2. Not disinfecting. I was ASSUMING the masks as fabric and following an information that flue virus does not stay infectious on fabric kinds of surfaces for long. I just realized n95 is not fabric but synthetic (kind of a plastic?) material. I just haven't met the virus with my name on it.:smile:
In a way, this proves a case for distancing, even if there was none in the groceries.


Today's newspaper, there is an article about disinfecting n95 masks. Hydrogen peroxide seems to be least damaging to the mask. Since their fume making machine isn't possibly as home diy, I was wondering if another kind of fuming applies here? Big container with a lid and a bowl of peroxide in it? I'm wondering if this is same kind of fume. Any ideas? 



BTW, that article is another example of very educated forgetting about minion, me.:smile:


----------

